# 1 Month old Hopper With Sling keeps Rebooting Itself.



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

My Hopper with sling keeps rebooting itself over and over. It will boot up bring up video on a channels then go black and then reboot all within 5 minutes.. I have hard booted the machine by pulling the power cord and letting it sit for 2 minutes. Didn't help.. Looks like I will be calling dish.. My unit was brand new.. Any others out there have this problem?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please PM me your account number and verify your 4 digit PIN number on your account so I can assist you with a replacement receiver. Please let me know. Thanks.



Conway said:


> My Hopper with sling keeps rebooting itself over and over. It will boot up bring up video on a channels then go black and then reboot all within 5 minutes.. I have hard booted the machine by pulling the power cord and letting it sit for 2 minutes. Didn't help.. Looks like I will be calling dish.. My unit was brand new.. Any others out there have this problem?


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks Ray. I called Dish. They set me up a replacement receiver. It's really odd I have never seen one do this before. It will take a few days for it to get here though.


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

Make sure ac plug is grounded I've found that if its not it will confuse the reciever


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I have it plugged into a UPS system. I have just left the power cord unplugged since sat.. I may try and plug it back in after work today and see what happens.. the hard drive seems to be working. I would love to know what it causing it to reboot over and over.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you will need to look into system logs on internal drive ...


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

how do you look in the internal system on the hopper btw?.. also I got my new hopper but now I can't get my OTA module to work. I plug it in it does nothing.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

disconnect power cord, open a hood, disconnect SATA and power cable from HDD (keep it on place), use long SATA/power cables connect to PC, run Linux, mount as XFS partition and read the files


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

looks like what ever happened to my hopper with sling took the ota usb adapter with it. I contacted dish yesterday to get the adapter replaced.. The rep kindly replaced it for me at no charge.. Thank You Very Much Dish for your Awesome Customer Service!. I connected the usb adapter to my other Hopper and it failed to work on it either.. so I come to the conclusion the adapter is bad.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Well my new hopper with sling is doing the exact same thing the one I replaced did.. It keeps rebooting itself over and over. It started this morning. any ideas what it could be?.. it's getting frustrating


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall same symptoms for SA and 722, it posted last months, try to find it - it have whole enchilada of troubleshooting and DIRT recommendations


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

If you replace the box, and it happens with a different box, there's something in the location that's causing the problem.


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

Like I had said b4 make sure outlet box is plugged into is grounded


----------



## Bozobazoo (May 7, 2013)

This started to happen to my 6 month old Hopper (without Slingbox) last night. It comes up with some message about running system diagnostics or something for 10 minutes, then the hopper reboots and the box works for 5 or 10 minutes then it all goes black and the stupidity starts again. I am getting a new Hopper but it is a royal pain in the ass if the stuff recorded on the DVR both internal and external drives is lost. Dish needs to find a way to transfer the drive to a replacement box so all is not lost. 

Also, is it just me or is the Hopper menu system way less sophisticated than the 722 's? E.g. If I am watching multiple episodes of a series on the DVR the 722 has the sense to go to the next episode by default while the Hopper goes back to the main menu and you have to search for where you were every time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check its temp, get it from counters, touch underneath by hand...


----------



## bramsey71 (May 7, 2013)

We are on our 3rd Hopper. The technician came out, was here all day, re-ran all of the cables, checked the ground, played around with the internet connection etc. STILL doing it. So we have a technician coming out in the morning. We told them to just bring our old boxes back in case they can't get it to work. Thank God we have an Apple TV with Netflix and Hulu. We are seriously talking about dropping satellite altogether and going with internet only.

My only question is could it be someting around the internet connection? We don't have the best internet connection as we live out in the country but it is good enough to stream Netflix. It buffers sometimes during a movie or TV show but not horrible.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

well they replaced my hopper with sling again. So far my new hopper is running fine. I have no idea what the problem was.. I think the boxes may have some bad hardware or bad software.


----------

